# Ducat cab value effects



## gotago (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a three year old (in march) Autotrail cheyenne 635 Se on a Ducato and I am a bit concerned as to how the launch of the new ducato has affected its value. I bet this has been discussed before but I feel there will be a lot of people who like me will soon be trading their vans in and this could have an effect on when that happens.

Whats the general thinking?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

gotago said:


> I have a three year old (in march) Autotrail cheyenne 635 Se on a Ducato and I am a bit concerned as to how the launch of the new ducato has affected its value. I bet this has been discussed before but I feel there will be a lot of people who like me will soon be trading their vans in and this could have an effect on when that happens.
> 
> Whats the general thinking?


The older cab will still have its followers, bear in mind that many new MHers will not want to pay £30K plus for a new shape.

Yes it will naturally degrade the P/X value, so better change quick, we are still selling pre-owned MH's and will continue to do so like other dealers do.

Regards


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, certainly the advent of a new style will cause your van to lose a Ducat or two in value (see thread title!).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ducato*

Hi

Looking at the values of used motorhomes built on the "old Ducato" as it were, I do not think the values have changed dramatically.

I had a 2.8 and it was a bomb proof trusty old girl that did not mind the rain!

Russell


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

I saw a brand new m/h on the old cab two mths ago! and a four year old tranny that had not been registered 4 mths ago
terry


----------

